# Typical servicing costs for an auto Hamilton / ETA 2824-2?



## on-time (Jul 7, 2013)

I am looking to purchase a Hamilton Khaki Field in the near feature. The one I think I have my heart set on is H70595593.

I have been doing some searching on here but am coming up short.

What should I expect to pay for a typical full service 5-6 years down the road if and when my watch starts to run slow? I have seen a couple posts on WUS about others claiming their Hamiltons cost upward of $350+ (USD) for a full service of their watch.

To me this seems like an insanely high number. The watch itself can be had easily for around $500, so a servicing cost of roughly 70% of the watch's initial cost doesn't seem right.

Can't these movements be purchased for around $100 new? Is this person who claimed a $350 service charge way off? (or did they get quotes trying to rip them off?)

Short and simple: what have your servicing costs for your Hamilton been like? (I am only interested in non-chronos - I would assume chronos cost a decent amount more to service)


----------



## alexwatch (Sep 12, 2012)

Five years from now service will cost more. My two Hamilton's are quartz watches and the Khaki is 20 years old and runs like a charm. My Rolex Airking I purchased new 18 years ago is still going strong with no such thing as service. When purchasing watches under the $1000 you have to weigh the cost keeping it going. That is why many people so call {flip watches} after 5 years.


----------



## RON in PA (Sep 11, 2007)

The current Swatch US fee (1/1/14) is $170.00 for a complete service on a Hamilton automatic. Price from their web page.


----------



## nikey (Oct 3, 2013)

This sounds about right.

For historical perspective, ten years ago it was about half that price.

Thanks,
Mike



RON in PA said:


> The current Swatch US fee (1/1/14) is $170.00 for a complete service on a Hamilton automatic. Price from their web page.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

RON in PA said:


> The current Swatch US fee (1/1/14) is $170.00 for a complete service on a Hamilton automatic. Price from their web page.


Yep... Hamilton servicing costs are actually very reasonable. I've found that it's significantly cheaper to get my Hamiltons serviced by Hamilton (Hamilton/Swatch Service Center) than it is to get it done by an independent watch maker.


----------



## on-time (Jul 7, 2013)

RON in PA said:


> The current Swatch US fee (1/1/14) is $170.00 for a complete service on a Hamilton automatic. Price from their web page.


Thanks for the help guys.

This seems much more in line with what I was expecting.


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

Now in the future parts might be a bit "interesting" to get for the ETA, but my watch maker goes much lower than 170 for a simple service of the ETA powered watches. 

I recently had my Hamilton Khaki Mech serviced for 150 USD (including tax) which included a new mainspring. Now it is a handwinder but the part isn't cheap ~30 USD. 

Does the "official" service come with any additional perks?


----------



## on-time (Jul 7, 2013)

You think it will be difficult to find replacement parts?

I am aware of the current Swatch/ETA scenario and I know there are limited numbers. However, from what I have read on these boards, it has sounded like it shouldn't be a problem finding replacement parts when needed due to the mass volumes of ETA movements out there over the years. 

It's honestly part of the reason I am considering an ETA/Hamilton. I thought it would be serviceable and last for many, many years to come.


----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

I've gotten quotes for around $150-$170 for my Khaki, but considering I only paid $195 for it, I'm going to pass for now...


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

on-time said:


> You think it will be difficult to find replacement parts?
> 
> I am aware of the current Swatch/ETA scenario and I know there are limited numbers. However, from what I have read on these boards, it has sounded like it shouldn't be a problem finding replacement parts when needed due to the mass volumes of ETA movements out there over the years.
> 
> It's honestly part of the reason I am considering an ETA/Hamilton. I thought it would be serviceable and last for many, many years to come.


Its more of an unknown at this point, I doubt the parts will dry up, heck you can still find NOS 20s Hamilton crystals.

My watch guy did say parts prices have gone up, but that's par for the course at this point.


----------



## alexwatch (Sep 12, 2012)

Swatch is slowly closing the door.


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

RON in PA said:


> The current Swatch US fee (1/1/14) is $170.00 for a complete service on a Hamilton automatic. Price from their web page.


Thank goodness- my Khaki King II is one of the first other than my Mondaine in the pseudo-middle range. I was certainly expecting to fork over $350+ for whatever reason as well.


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

As someone stated the official Swatch price for main service on most Hamiltons is $170. You need to factor in $25 shipping from them to you and whatever it is actually going to cost you to ship to them. So call it a total of $220. According to their webpage you get the following with the service:

1. Cleaning and oiling
2. Repair or replacement of worn or damaged movement parts
3. Adjustment and regulation
4. Replacement of crown and gaskets
5. Restoration of water resistance
6. Ultrasonic cleaning of case and bracelet
7. Final visual and technical inspection
8. Two year warranty

I just talked to a local watch repair shop, they quoted me $350 with a year warranty. At $350 I will wear this until it dies and buy another one. At $220 I am considering doing the service or selling with full disclosure that it runs a bit slow. Obviously everyone has a different value proposition so your opinions may vary.

If you find a local watch repairer that is good you may be able to get a good deal and not have to send to the factory.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

BVLDARI said:


> I just talked to a local watch repair shop, they quoted me $350 with a year warranty.


That's around what my local watch repair guy quotes for full service to a basic movement. Anything less than that (as some people quote) is only a partial service when you consider labor at around $100/hour, plus the cost of parts. That's why I send my Hamiltons in to the authorized service center... I know it's being done right, they stand behind the work with no questions asked, and it's about half the price.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

alexwatch said:


> Swatch is slowly closing the door.


Closing the door on their own watches? Hamilton is Swatch.


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about the future serviceability of your Hamilton. I recently bought a Longines and while doing my research I read on their website that they guarantee to have parts to service each of their watches for 15 years after it has been discontinued. If Longines says they'll have access to parts to service their watches for such a length of time, I image Hamilton would too since they're also part of Swatch and all Swatch family watches can be serviced at the same service centres. To add to this, Longines is still putting out watches using 2824-2 movements. There should be no problem servicing these watches in the future.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

autofiend said:


> Closing the door on their own watches? Hamilton is Swatch.


He meant closing the door on independent watchmakers having access to parts.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

BrentYYC said:


> He meant closing the door on independent watchmakers having access to parts.


Right, thanks. The ETA 2824-2 may be THE most popular Swiss auto movement in modern watches. Not only are there clones like the Sellita SW200 (most parts are interchangeable from what I've read) but there are countless parts and whole movements in stockpiles all over. It's probably the movement I'd worry about the least as far a future serviceability goes.


----------



## threeputtbogey (Jun 11, 2013)

$170 is not too bad. Does that include a case polish?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

threeputtbogey said:


> $170 is not too bad. Does that include a case polish?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here is a screenshot directly from their retail service book (keep in mind there is a plus $25 charge to ship the watch back to you and whatever you pay for shipping):


----------

